# I want Schematic Diagram Maker.



## Aladin (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello.
I want a schematic diagrams maker software that is used to make diagrams of Physics,electrical circuits and is used for printing and publishing.
I want to make my Physics notes but due to having no softwares of diagram making is is taking long time.
Thank you.


----------



## diroga (Mar 29, 2008)

look around electronics forums. search wikipedia and google.


----------



## cohen (Mar 29, 2008)

Here you go - i got it off my Systems teacher at school 

Download from Here


----------



## diroga (Mar 31, 2008)

vk3fcll said:


> Here you go - i got it off my Systems teacher at school
> 
> Download from Here



Warez?


----------



## cohen (Mar 31, 2008)

diroga said:


> Warez?


----------



## diroga (Mar 31, 2008)

look up the meaning of the word...


----------



## cohen (Mar 31, 2008)

diroga said:


> Warez?



No it isn't - got it off a teacher

Also it is an application not an install.



diroga said:


> look up the meaning of the word...



I did from here


----------



## diroga (Mar 31, 2008)

vk3fcll said:


> No it isn't - got it off a teacher


That doesnt necessarily make it legal. Software that schools use are licenced to the school for its uses only. Who uses the software and how it is used is determined by the licence. Typicaly any staff, faculty or student can use the software inside of the instatution. Non students, like Aladin, would not be legaly allowed to use the software.

Looking at the site http://www.crocodile-clips.com/Videos_and_Downloads/Downloads/, it appears that you cannot use the software directly without out registering for the demo or buying a licence



vk3fcll said:


> Also it is an application not an install.


I don't see why that would matter. licences/copy rights applies to any form of software


----------



## cohen (Mar 31, 2008)

diroga said:


> That doesnt necessarily make it legal. Software that schools use are licenced to the school for its uses only. Who uses the software and how it is used is determined by the licence. Typicaly any staff, faculty or student can use the software inside of the instatution. Non students, like Aladin, would not be legaly allowed to use the software.
> 
> Looking at the site http://www.crocodile-clips.com/Videos_and_Downloads/Downloads/, it appears that you cannot use the software directly without out registering for the demo or buying a licence
> 
> ...




Hvae a look at the application and you'll see who it is licensed to!


----------



## diroga (Mar 31, 2008)

vk3fcll said:


> Hvae a look at the application and you'll see who it is licensed to!



I'm not going to download it. You should have said to whom the software is licenced. Throwing around links to 3rd party download sites for a .exe, instead of giving a link to the producer of the software, makes the .exe seem shady. The validity of my above statment is unchanged.


----------



## cosine4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Microsoft Visio would be your best bet if you are willing to buy software.  I am not aware of any free software that comes close.


----------



## luminousfish (Jul 7, 2009)

cohen said:


> Here you go - i got it off my Systems teacher at school
> 
> Download from Here



thank you! very useful.


----------

